
Ask HN: What makes front end apps defensible? - needaccount
For premier front end applications such as Google Apps, what prevents a competitor from simply skimming the JS launching a competitor?
======
gus_massa
It's ilegal to copy the JS of other site and use it, unless it has an explicit
license that permit it.

